# ¿Que tan rentable es el negocio de la reparación de electrodomésticos?



## Centronix (Abr 7, 2010)

¿Que tan rentable es el negocio de la reparación de electrodomésticos?


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 7, 2010)

podria ponerme a explicar demaciadas cosas de porque si y por que no es rentable, pero la verdad es que no se trata de otra cosa que un negocio como cualquier otro y depende de la manera en que lo manejes, para mi es rentable y sobretodo agradable


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 7, 2010)

afirmativo de si, sobretodo agradable, la reparacion es el arte de la paciencia y de la entera satisfacion de saber servir y atender un cliente y sobre todo, cuando te ganas su confianza, el siempre vuelve y te recomienda con otros.


----------

